# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  DNP / D-Bol / Clenbuterol

## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

Excuse the quality, but all tested and good to go  :Big Grin: 



*DNP* are yellow and 100mg
*Dianabol* are blue and 10mg
*Clenbuterol* are tiny and 40mcg per pill

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

If I took all those together my heart would implode.

----------


## powerlifter18

lucky bastard

----------


## Mammon

tested where

----------


## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

Friend ran that Dianabol on his cycle and thats the only DNP /Clen I use ...so tested by me  :Big Grin: 

Quick note: That Dianabol has a score on one side, and GB in a hexagon on the other.

----------


## tRaNs

mmm... that DNP smells bad. If it were real, the bag were yellow .

----------


## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

> mmm... that DNP smells bad. If it were real, the bag were yellow .


It is, the bag wasnt packed full so only the bottom of the bag is yellow  :Smilie: 
So is the white Clenbuterol packet it was sitting on .. lol!

Besides like I said, I use it .... they work.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

Quick note about that DNP that someone asked me about, its a VERY solid tablet and an oval shape.
If you let them sit overnight on a piece of paper (even in a baggy) the paper will stain yellow so be careful .. (Or even if they sit on say .. blue tablets, the yellow somehow seeps through anything)

----------

